# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Stelling 1 Januari 2014: Welke goede voornemens heb jij voor 2014?

## Leontien

Allereerst voor iedereen een goed 2014 gewenst!

Je hebt vast een balans opgemaakt van 2013, van wat goed ging en wat verbeterd kan worden. Welke voornemens heb jij daarom voor 2014?

Schrijf hieronder je voornemens als reactie!

----------

